# Help me calibrate my projector



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Please help me with best settings for my optoma h180x projector so as to get the best picture clarity.. I am using it to produce 110 inches screen


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Get yourself a THX certified Bluray movie that has the optimizer on it. That is a good start. The Disney WOW disk is another good inexpensive option.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Spears & Munsil is a good tool for calibration and like Tony sad the Disney WoW , but if you don't have experience with calibration the WoW is more user friendly .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

if you want something free to check out... the AVS 709HD disc is great. I use it to calibrate all my TV's/Projectors


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Get one of the discs and check out the link in my signature.


----------

